# Organic: help is on the way!



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

A site dedicated to the Green revolution has published a small article on how to battle Organic claim fraud (unfortunately it exist)

Article:Cracking Down on Organic Food Fraud - thedailygreen.com

Luc H.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I thought anything containing carbon was organic :roll:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You know I don't mind the fertilizers, but the pesticides bug me.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

actually in organic chemistry,<organic> means chemicals that contain C(arbon), H(ydrogen) and O(xygen) atoms.

Luc H.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

YEAH... I just noticed I passed the 500th post!!!
Luc H.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Sheesh you chemists always gotta correct me


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Meanwhile you don't seem to care about all the hydrogen hydroxide in our streams.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Someone should add more dihydrogen oxide to compensate for all that hydrogen hydroxide (an alkali) or even better hydroxidic acid should do the trick as a neutralizer.

Hehehe.
Luc H.


----------



## ajoe (Jan 14, 2008)

This is a non-story, and one of the worst pieces of journalism I've seen.

Just read the first and last paragraphs to see the amasing contradiction. Here is what the article says:

1. We have a problem.
2. The solution is too expensive.
3. Maybe we don't have a problem after all.

:roll:


----------



## onesipforme (Feb 26, 2008)

yea, i heard about organic fraud. it's hard cause these days people will gobble up anything if they hear the word "organic", not knowing that companies like to stretch the meaning of the word.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Not quite right. Organic, in the sense of chemistry, are molecules that are carbon-based and usually associated with Hydrogen. There are plenty of organic molecules that contain no oxygen.

Many of the "thanes", "thenes", etc. CH4 (methane), CH2=CH2 (ethene).

Can't remember for sure if Hydrogen is even a requisite. i.e. CF4 or CCl4 (Carbon tetra fluoride, carbon tetra chloride).

doc


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

I stand corrected by Deltadoc....

Oxygen is not a prerequisite for organic chemicals but Hydrogen is:
according to my trusty Handbook of Chemistry and Physics tetrachloromethane (CCl4) is inorganic.

Organic chemistry: C + H
Biochemistry: C + H + O


Luc H.


----------

